# Mare, gelding or Mule



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

It really has a lot to do with the individual horse. I've had a couple of mares that weren't particularly moody even in heat and geldings that would cop an attitude for no apparent reason. I do think you typically have to "negotiate" a bit more with a mare, but I have no problem with that. I sometimes say that if you can't remember the last time you gave your wife/girlfriend flowers, you should ride a gelding. Many years ago an old-timer who had worked on a big ranch in Texas told me that the best "using" horses were spayed mares but I've never had the opportunity to ride one.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

AnitaAnne said:


> I need a horse I can ride alone, basically. Something trustworthy and sane. I don't mind riding with others, but most folks already have family groups they ride with. So it is hard.


I think that, rather than focussing on sex you need to focus on finding a horse who is confident & happy to go it alone. Or take a punt on a confident personality & put in the training to get them good going out with uou. I have no idea how mules might differ in that regard, have known many donks but absolutely no experience with mules. Would LOVE a mule. My eldest is theorising about getting our mare in foal to a mammoth jack & how we can tell my husband we don't know how she got pregnant - there must be feral donkeys in them thar hills...



> Mares seemed to get so moody and go into heat every time I was at a show. So some aren't too bad, others are witches...


I've personally(& for training) had quite a few mares over the decades and have not found them to be 'witches' - barring one, a friend's horse, who it was found had ovarian cysts. I've ridden alone on mares as well as geldings, & again, think it comes down to individual personality & training as to how good they are going out alone.



> do I get another gelding (who seem to get buddy sour easy) or do I go for a mare (and potentially loose days to ride)


I haven't found geldings to be innately more 'buddy sour' myself. Mine are all currently happy to go out alone, but one of my geldings - the boss man - gets extremely stroppy if we take any of his mates away & leave him at home - regardless who he's left with. Runs around sounding like a rabid monster turkey!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have not been impressed with the mules i know. Everyone claims mules are better, but they seem just as complicated as horses. They seem to be sturdy and hardy creatures that maintain weight and body condition well. One is grumpy towards horses and may kick if you get close, the other is spooky- she's dumped her rider a couple times. I don't really see the difference between a mule and a horse, other than the ears and big head size. 

I'm sure it all depends on breeding the right individuals.

I prefer mares. The biggest problem I've noticed with mares is the spook factor. They seem to get extra spooky before or the first day they are in season. It means sometimes you get a different horse. One of my mares is always the same and you can barely notice any difference in behavior. My other mare is like a completely different horse when in season.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree it's about the individual horse being confident going out alone, and on my last horse shopping experience that was something at the top of my list- including when I went to test ride, I was only working with sellers where I could take the horse out on the trail and have some of that time be where I would ride the horse away from its buddies. While I've had some nice trail rides on geldings, I've only ever owned mares. Have ridden a few hundred trail miles the last couple of years, the majority solo, all on my mares. 

The buddy sour thing though, my oldest mare is desperately buddy sour (she's why I have 3 horses instead of two!). She doesn't even _like _my youngest mare, but she completely loses her mind when I take the younger one out to ride- even if I'm riding in the field across the street where she can literally see us. She runs the fence, calls incessantly, and coats herself in sweat. I can longer leave her in the field alone, e.g., taking her up to the barn last. Could I work with her on it? Probably? Would she improve? Maybe a little? But she's retired and nearly 26, and 99.9% of her time she isn't alone so it's something I work around. Weirdly, she was never like that when I was riding her a lot of miles alone, and I never once had a problem with her refusing to ride out. I think it's something that's gotten a lot worse since I moved the horses home; she had spent nearly 10 years in larger, busy boarding barns and I think she may have been a bit more comfortable in that kind of environment.


Edited to add: The buddy sour mare I mentioned, she does have notable heats and rather than the typical "moody, bitchy mare" attitude, I always found her to get sort of lethargic and quiet, clearly uncomfortable. I generally gave her a day or two off, or just took an easy walking ride, when she was quiet like that. She also (still) has the tendency to want to show heat signs whenever she meets a new horse. The other two mares I have here at home, couldn't tell you when either of them have ever been in heat as neither have ever shown any discernible signs.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't personally have experience with mules but know a trainer who does. Loved a Molly mule she got in to sell. Was very smart rode out alone or in a group. 

Very laid back gentle was happy going slow. Very sure footed had to discuss things with her but always did what was asked. 

I owned a mare who was a go anywhere horse rode alone no issue. But was opinionated and was annoying with the in heat ,every time you went riding in a group. I didn't keep her as I didn't care for a hussy mare ,always bugging the heck out of the geldings. 

Cinder attacked her took huge hunks out of her hide an kicked the snot out of her. She wouldn't leave him alone was backing up to him, squirting and being a hussy. He got sick of it an beat the crap out of her. 

Like my geldings neither are buddy sour never has been an issue. Can take either one out alone the one left behind is fine. I purposely leave one out in corral and put one in the barn.

Do this regularly with them switch out who goes in barn. I know there are people who like mares and they are fine. Just not what I want.

Main thing is take your time try out many horses. Make sure it is the horse you want.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I've had a lot of mares, but only 2 that were any different when in season. My current mare never acts any different. I've also had a lot of geldings and a couple stallions. None have been any better or worse going out alone as a type. Each is an individual with its own personality. 

I just ignore the 'I wanna go home' antics and they eventually settle in for the ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I should have mentioned of course the main issue is that the horse will go out willingly alone. 

I had a QH, used to literally shake if put on a trailer by himself. He was the gentlest, sweetest horse in the world, but could not ride alone. I had a little Shetland mare at the same time, and being of the pony breed, was supremely confident at all times :rofl: she was the companion, so poor Skippy didn't have to ride alone :smile:

That Shetland had easy heats, the only time I knew she was in season is the one time she saw a Morgan stallion. She threw her head and tail up, and headed straight for him!! We all had to run interception to catch her :rofl: 


My TB/Appy mare, on the other hand, hated being around horses. Any horses. She was the oddest horse ever. Wicked heats! No riding during heats, she would just toss a rider and go home. Embarrassing! I couldn't let anyone else ride her.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I generally prefer geldings, as they seem at times easier to get along with. Less fussiness. 

But, since I have a mare and a gelding, really could put either with them. I just wonder if a mare might be more confident alone. 

There are IMO, differences in the way males and females of most species think and behave. For instance, IME, male rabbits are generally much more friendly towards people. Have had several that would love to sit with us, just like a small dog. The females, however, seem to be more prone to bite. Could be the frequent cycles, I don't know. 

So that why I was asking if anyone noticed this type of thing with horses.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My geldings have always been more buddy sour than my mares. Not that they wouldn't go out alone but I could just tell they were more nervous about being away from the herd. Even having a stallion on the property about the only time the mares acted any different was their first cycle in the spring. They'd drive Thunder crazy because they'd want to hang out by his gate and it seemed they all came in at the same time but still knew they had to behave while being handled. I have never owned nor even ridden a mule but have ridden with a bunch and quite frankly have never seen why their owners insist they are so much better than a horse. Maybe if I spent more time around one I'd understand.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

The two gelding I have now are ones who go out alone. Cinder get a little nervous, but easley calmed with a little bit of talking to him. 

My boy ice is very much fine with going out alone. Even getting in trailer alone is not an issue. Cinder trailers alone ok if he has hay he's fine. They are much easier to deal with. 

Kinda like my husband if you feed him good he's willing to work.:rofl:

Geldings are always willing to work go out alone ,if there's food involved after there done. 😂😂

Mares are to Moody and I loved the one I had. But don't miss her or her crabby in heat foolish hussy ways. 

I'll take a gelding over a mare any day of the week. I ride with people who own mares and not impressed. There annoying to ride with,ice agrees too.😂


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I do agree that there are personality differences between mares and geldings. However, I think the individual personality of the horse overrides that even more. For example, you could say that male humans might in general be more confident or aggressive due to testosterone. But I'm sure we've all known very timid, bashful men and quite aggressive women. 

For what you are looking for, I'd also say personality is far more important than training also. Training helps, just like it helps the bashful man to get out in society more. But that underlying personality will always be a factor; he will never be as assertive as some other males with a different personality type.

The Arab mare I used to have, Halla, was confident and forceful, did not change her personality if she was in heat or not, and was very consistently herself. She did have some separation anxiety, but it was only when you were working with her around the barn. Once you headed out for a ride everything disappeared and she went to work. She was one of the easiest horses to ride out and work with alone.

I've been around geldings that were nervous and spooky when out alone, and my other Arab mare was not especially more spooky alone, but always dragged and I could not get her to move out when going away from home. She does not get anxious about being separated from other horses, and does not mind being alone. However, she doesn't like leaving _home._ So it's not always even an issue of the horse bonding with the other horses. 

My experience has been about 50/50...I've known many mares and geldings both that were great on trail rides out alone. I've also known many of both that were nervous and struggled with separation anxiety, and constantly reverted back to that state when not taken out alone regularly.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I can only speak and extrapolate from my personal experience. I have two geldings and a mare. The mare is a lead mare type. I know that lots of people say this about their mares, but she is a leader that other horses want to follow (she had her own little herd at her last place and she's made my three into a mini-herd here). She doesn't really worry about anything (well, she does, but she hides it). She has no problems going anywhere alone. I think it's her lead mare personality. Lead mares lead, and they have to go first, sometimes by themselves, before the others will follow. So if you get a lead mare type mare, I think that could be what you wanted. My two geldings will go out by themselves if they have to, but they would much rather the mare was with them.

I know that is somewhat incoherent (no caffeine yet this morning) but I hope you can get at what I'm trying to say. I guess it's that a lead mare type mare would, I think, be easier than a gelding or a follower-type mare.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I used to say it was easier to ride a stallion than a mare. Was this just I have not had a lot of mares, and each one seemed to have their issues. I don't know. 

The calmer mares I have had, have been great. Very consistent and gentle personalities. 

With dogs, the saying is that a male will protect the protect the property, a female will protect the person. I haven't found that to be always true, or maybe just the lines are blurred based on breed characteristics. 

@gottatrot mentioned, personality being more important than gender, I agree with. There are some notable horses I have owned and known that have what I call "old brains". They are generally just calm beings, that don't get fussy about really much of anything. 

Seems they are born that way, and training comes easy as they are generally good natured. 

They are the horses that are described as "the same if you ride everyday or once a month" 

The ones I have known, have all been geldings, but maybe there are mares like this too? I don't want to rule out a whole gender. 

Mules I am told, are not spooky because they freeze when scared. Thus the "stubbornness" because they stand stock still. They also have a reputation for sure-footedness. I've never ridden one, so not sure. They do tend to be more expensive here, especially the gaited mules. Those go for top dollar.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> They are the horses that are described as "the same if you ride everyday or once a month"
> 
> The ones I have known, have all been geldings, but maybe there are mares like this too? I don't want to rule out a whole gender.


Yes, I have known a few mares like this. My friend's mare Fancy is always the same, always confident, gentle, consistent. You can pull her out of a field after a month or two off and she'll still go out and do anything you ask. She never is fussy or spooky or anything other than calm and dependable. She is a QH, and I currently know several QH mares like this, but I also know a Mustang mare, a Paint mare, and a couple Arab mares that are like this.

With mules you have to deal with the donkey side of their personality. From what I've heard talking to mule people, they're smart, thinkers, and need to understand and agree with what is going on. So you can't just tell many of them to do it "because." If you win their trust, they will do about anything for you, which is why some people love them. But if you get one that has decided people are stupid, or to trust only themselves, it could be a long road to travel. I once tried to train an older donkey to drive and gave up. 
I think the "stubbornness" people talk about is that they have to be convinced that something is a good idea. You can't say "run through this creek because I say so," and then if they don't do it right away, just use a crop until they do. That will only delay their thinking process while you are distracting them, and they will just never do it until they have thought about it and decided it is OK.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> I think the "stubbornness" people talk about is that they have to be convinced that something is a good idea. You can't say "run through this creek because I say so," and then if they don't do it right away, just use a crop until they do. That will only delay their thinking process while you are distracting them, and they will just never do it until they have thought about it and decided it is OK.


:rofl: :rofl: we could be standing Creekside all day then, or maybe they would decide, nope. Not today, turn around and return :rofl: 

onkey:

I know someone with a Molly mule for sale, but she is above my budget and I really don't like to go try out animals I have no intention of purchasing. That is just tacky...but I would like to try riding her! What a dilemma...

Since I may have to board somewhere else in the future, it is possible that mules could be refused; is that likely?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Up for consideration right now:

1) 12 yr old registered Arab gelding, very green, a bit barn sour (least expensive but far away)

2) 7 yr old Standie mare, not registered. Pacer, said to be dead broke but tramp when in heat (middle price range, negotiable to right home. Previous buyer backed out (not enough time?)

3) 12 yr old, not registered Appy gelding, no "advanced schooling" but calm and an "anyone can ride horse" has been ridden on trails and hometown parade. (more expensive, some negotiating room, wide built) 

4) 15 yr old Molly Mule, dead broke rides double. Selling for gaited mule. Closest to me and most expensive. Have met the owner (know a relative) but have not discussed the animal for sale


I have not ridden any of these, but have made plans to see #2 & #3


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

And possibly a road trip with a friend to see #1.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Change said:


> And possibly a road trip with a friend to see #1.


Oh YES! Road trip with trailer...just in case...he is a cutie!! 

:rofl:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

_Short version:_


I were buying a horse today, I wouldn't care if it was a mare or a gelding. I might even prefer a mare. I've never ridden a stallion and I am just "eh, whatever" with mules.

_Longer version:_


I don't buy the "mules are not spooky like horses" because I have seen or ridden with a handful of mules at at least half of them were as spooky or spookier than any horse! Some are great. Some people love them. And I actually have a very open mind......I would definitely consider a mule if it checked all my other criteria. But I know for a fact some mules are very spooky. Seen them with my own eyes (err, ridden with them!). 

One was afraid of the nativity animals that a church brought in for Christmas. They were on the forest side of the church and me and a friend would ride out there. I had Arabians at the time, and while they didn't love the exotics, the would at least approach the area. My friend's mule (well, it was her aunt's mule) would go no where near the exotic animals. 

Another mule was owned by a different friend. She was a real mule lover. She gave away her elderly mule and bought a new one and it was a lovely molly. Very sweet. As big as a 15 hand horse. Very nicely trained. But my friend was sick so I rode the mule for her just to get her out and about. I actually thought about owning this mule, because she was lovely and I figured she would come available eventually, and she did. But at least once a ride she would spook and bolt forward. I didn't come off her, but I easily could have if it wasn't for luck and balance. She would just bolt forward like someone goosed her behind. So I passed on that mule even though she was lovely otherwise.

I did have the thought that perhaps the mule would be less spooky if she got to trust me better? Because we really didn't know each other very well. But I didn't know if the spooking would ever change and I didn't want to take a chance on her because if it didn't get better, I wouldn't be very happy long-term.

The same family had another mule that they moved out here with from their last home and they promptly sold him because he was spooky.

So out of maybe 6 mules I've known, 1/2 of them were spooky. So now I really consider them to be more like a horse than not. Other than saddle fit, I really didn't see the difference in the molly I used to ride from a horse. And her movement (like her canter) was different than a horse. But I really didn't see her personality as different than a horse. So I don't know what gives, because everyone talks like they are SO different, but the more I know them, the more horse-like they seem to me.

Mares vs. geldings, I think more the individual horse rather than the gender.

Early in my riding days I always had geldings (because that's what everyone recommends as a first horse) and I had met a mare or two I thought were witches. BUT, here I am 20 years later and my only horse is a mare. And the horse before her was a mare. I really ADORE my mares! I am a apparently a mare person, who knew!? I find them very sweet and affectionate. And only sometimes marish. And when they are marish, I sort of find it amusing and it really doesn't bother me.

For instance, my current mare doesn't act in season when riding with the gelding my friend owns whom she used to live with. But, if I ride with the gelding I used to own that she used to live with, she will get all peeing and squeally. And I sort of find it amusing. I just keep her a little bit away from him until she settles down. So it oddly doesn't bother me at all. The mare before the current one I had only seen in heat maybe 2-3 times in the 6 or so years I owned her. Not a biggie. 

I really haven't noticed any correlation with gender and going out alone. I expect all my horses to go out alone. I really try not to buy one that won't. So I've had both mares and geldings that go out alone. I have had a couple of geldings that could truly care less if they were alone or with another horse. And my two mares would go out alone willingly but I know they would prefer another horse......they are just more relaxed with another horse. But it's such a small sample size.......2 mares and maybe 4 geldings, that I really can't say there is a correlation.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'll preface this with most of my experience with equines has been with draft breeds if I add it all up but I'm including saddle horses in this as that is hat I started with and I do have several of those as well as drafts currently. 



I've never lost days to training, riding or driving to a mare's cycle. The only mares I had that were absolute witches (QH and Belgian) were not like that due to cycles. One was made that way by her owner (QH) and likely had the tendency to begin with but I didn't have issues with her once she figured out that I wasn't going to be buffaloed into buying her brand of nonsense. The other was born that way. If she decided she didn't like you there was no buying her off. She didn't like many people and even fewer horses (Belgian) was the hottest horse I've ever owned, trained, ridden or driven. I'll add this here as I do believe for some diet can make a difference and some are more sensitive than others. The mare I do have that is an absolute hussy is just like stallions I have owned. She knows when a human has them in hand or is aboard there is no excuse for bad behavior. She is very well mannered with kids and newbies but she isn't one I would sell to a kid or newbie as they would probably let her start getting away with crap and she'd end up a not so likeable ride. 



Geldings have always been consistent but they were all old souls. Even the one I have that thinks he is a stallion. Him you'd have to bring the herd to get a good ride out of him or at least his favorite mare. 



Stallions - it hasn't been about the stallion. It is who we are likely to meet with a mare that they can't control. Or a gelding that thinks he is a stallion or heaven forbid a stallion that knows he is in charge. 



I love mules. Mostly driven. All were great whether farming or on trails. I think handling and the horse side have much to do with spookiness or stubbornness . That said all but a few were draft crosses.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

We've had more mares than geldings. I have always preferred mares. That said I would rather have a female dog too. I relate well to females no matter what specie. Have many female friends, my children were all girls and of course my wife of 50 years. Mares have always treated me best. They have all gone out alone well, even while the geldings were raising cane being left alone. Also, never had trouble with them when in season. Many a time I've saddled up and had the mares winking and they performed well on the trail and ranch. The current filly I'm training doesn't care one bit when we leave the barn and head for other pastures while the gelding is squealing over being left. I can load her and take her places alone and it is no problem. Bottom line though is that no matter which you choose if they bond with you and trust you they should work out.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

It is very interesting reading other perspectives. 

The TB/Appy mare was the one I had with the bad heats. She seemed to go into heat at every show, and then we had problems. It got so bad I just quit riding her 5 days out of the month. Wasn't worth the hassle, and she wasn't learning anything good from working her. One day rode her in 20 meter circles for nearly Two Hours!! 

Obviously I know a lot more than I knew then, and she was my first Dressage horse, but jeez she was a challenge. 

My Morgan mare I trained to the cart first, and didn't put her under saddle until she was 3.5 yrs old. She didn't really have bad heats, but she had fits if I worked my QH gelding. Working with the ponies she didn't care about, but the gelding she would pace the fence and holler out. Never made a peep if I worked her and left him in the pasture. He didn't care about her one way or the other. But he was a really good horse! 

Stallions seem to have attention problems, but if you can keep them focused on their work they are brilliant and a fun ride! 

But I don't have the accommodations or desire for any more stallions.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I think I would go see the appy gelding first. The standie mare being flirty when in heat,can get real annoying in a hurry. 

Especially when they bug the geldings to death with there foolishness. Been there had it. Every mare I've ever ridden with is obnoxious with winking squirting. I've ridden with a lot of different mares over the years. Maybe two didn't act stupid in heat winking squirting pee everywhere.

I don't find the behavior intertainining or cute. I realize its nature and them wanting to breed. 

When I have to look for another horse it won't be a mare. I never have had issues with geldings be buddy sour or getting all in a tizzy because other gelding went out riding. 

I've seen buddy sour mares screaming there heads off. Because they got separated from buddy. Neighbor has 4 mares who you can't separate or ride any of them out alone. 

My two cents worth...not a mare fan at all.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think I would go with the steady eddy - been in parade's horse. You work long hours, you take care of your horses on your own. You need a relaxing ride with no complications. In my personal experience a gelding with 2 mares starts trouble. Even though he is a gelding he still has that internal drive to be the "stallion" and things can get western fast. If I remember correctly you trailer out for most of your rides so that may not be a huge issue. But taking into consideration your lifestyle and work schedule I personally think you would be happier with slow and reliable. 

Good luck!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've never had a mule, but I've ridden both geldings and mares. My mare does amazing out on her own. I always ride alone, so we never really had a choice. I've ridden with others, but 99% of the time, I'm alone.

I think when it comes to buddy sourness, it depends on the individual horse. I've seen many mares get buddy sour, as well as geldings. I have always been consistent with my horse, so she's never become buddy sour. She's also the 'queen' of the herd (1 other horse with her), so she's the 'stronger' one & is more independent. The other mare isn't worked as much, so she's more sour.

Take your time & don't settle when looking.  Make sure it's right!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The Arabian gelding is apparently out. The owner did not seemed enthused that I used to show Dressage and had changed to a trail rider with a few beginner endurance rides...

Apparently I am not acceptable :shrug:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Huh? :think:


What did the seller object to about your riding plans?? That's a confusing one...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

what? seems odd.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

AnitaAnne said:


> Many HF members ride alone, because they prefer it or just because it is often hard to find anyone to ride with.
> 
> *I need a horse I can ride alone, basically. Something trustworthy and sane. I don't mind riding with others, but most folks already have family groups they ride with. So it is hard. *
> 
> ...



Shame you don't live closer - we love to have additional riders along with us! Sometimes we just pick up strangers at camp and on the trail and hang together. Lot of them thank us because as you said, other people they encounter already have a 'group' and don't like others to come along. Which I think is sad. I've met a lot of really cool people on the trail just because we enjoy meeting new people and having them along.  Folks are missing out on some great opportunities, IMO.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

egrogan said:


> Huh? :think:
> 
> 
> What did the seller object to about your riding plans?? That's a confusing one...





carshon said:


> what? seems odd.


Some people apparently see Dressage and Endurance as cruel to horses...

Yet my horses are spoiled; blankets, open stalls, areas of shade and sun, twice daily feedings, barn kept hay, The best vets in the state, the list is endless.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Shame you don't live closer - we love to have additional riders along with us! Sometimes we just pick up strangers at camp and on the trail and hang together. Lot of them thank us because as you said, other people they encounter already have a 'group' and don't like others to come along. Which I think is sad. I've met a lot of really cool people on the trail just because we enjoy meeting new people and having them along.  Folks are missing out on some great opportunities, IMO.


I would love that! 

Part of it is I have been riding a RMHA gelding, they really don't keep pace well with what is the two main groups here, QH and TWH


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

AnitaAnne said:


> I would love that!
> 
> Part of it is I have been riding a RMHA gelding, they really don't keep pace well with what is the two main groups here, QH and TWH



We have horses of all paces in our flock of riders. We have some (Trigger) that outpace everyone and some big units that like to ride drag and lollygag. We got a little something for everyone in our band of roaming horse campers. LOL You'd fit in fine.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Some people apparently see Dressage and Endurance as cruel to horses...
> 
> Yet my horses are spoiled; blankets, open stalls, areas of shade and sun, twice daily feedings, barn kept hay, The best vets in the state, the list is endless.


Uggh, so sorry you have to deal with that.

I guess the next obvious question is...what type of "use" did she deem appropriately cruelty-free for her precious pony? :icon_rolleyes:

In all seriousness though, sorry you got the run around. I'm sure the right horse is out there.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ugh, that sucks. But it may lead you to something better. Sounds like she is not very educated on those things. :icon_rolleyes: Not the kinda person you wanna buy from anyway.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess she wanted someone just like her who would play at liberty and only occasionally saddle up for a ride around the yard!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Change said:


> I guess she wanted someone just like her who would play at liberty and only occasionally saddle up for a ride around the yard!


I think so, yes. She should probably just keep the horse. 

Anyway, there are ones closer, and someone we know down in Florida has a lead on a prospect. We might have that road trip yet, but other direction


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Argh @AnitaAnne I JUST sold Thunder. If you're into drafts … he'd have checked every one of your boxes lol. 

As far as your question goes, I think it's an individual thing. My first horse Mirage was a total hussy. She'd wink for anything on 4 legs. Couldn't ride her with other mares because SHE was the Queen and would bare her teeth if you gave her half a chance, and couldn't ride her with geldings because she was constantly trying to put her caboose in his face and squealing trying to get him to mount. Made every ride a complete train wreck, bad enough that after the first year I just rode her solo. My next mare was fine.

My first gelding was a beast. Always thought he was hot stuff, flirted constantly, and you constantly had to be on your game or he'd start to get buddy sour. Again, a train wreck. My next gelding was fine. 

In between, and after, I've had good mares and geldings, and I've had bad mares and geldings. Some of it depends on training, some of it depends on the horse's disposition, sometimes it's the person riding and handling … every horse is an individual. My advice is just to go try out some horses, and keep trying them on until you've found The One. It could be a mare or a gelding, a stallion or a mule. Go ride them all. 

And ride them in situations you'll be encountering once they're yours, so you can see how they do. Don't only test ride a horse in an arena if you're going to be doing extensive trail rides. Load the horse in the trailer and haul him around the property to see how he'll haul, etc. Most owners are amenable to letting you take an 'in-depth' test ride if you're willing to make it worth their while. Tell the owner you'd like to take the horse for a trail ride and you'll give them $100 for their trouble. Or more. Whatever. Just see if they'll let you really TEST the horse. Never hurts to ask.

-- Kai


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Kaifyre said:


> Argh @AnitaAnne I JUST sold Thunder. If you're into drafts … he'd have checked every one of your boxes lol.
> 
> As far as your question goes, I think it's an individual thing. My first horse Mirage was a total hussy. She'd wink for anything on 4 legs. Couldn't ride her with other mares because SHE was the Queen and would bare her teeth if you gave her half a chance, and couldn't ride her with geldings because she was constantly trying to put her caboose in his face and squealing trying to get him to mount. Made every ride a complete train wreck, bad enough that after the first year I just rode her solo. My next mare was fine.
> 
> -- Kai


Thanks for the input. Did not know you were selling Thunder. I couldn't have a draft though, too big for me to get on. I'm looking for 15H and narrow. Easier on my bad knee. 


Had not considered that a hussy mare would be mean to other mares; was she like that in the pasture too? That is a worry. I can't have the new horse being aggressive towards my elderly mare with arthritis. 

I have been leaning a bit towards the mare, because of age, price and the owner seems like she is not just out to make a sale. 


She asked if I wanted the horse "clean and tidy in the stall or out covered in mud in pasture" when I came to look. I thought that was good of her to ask. I chose dirty and loose in pasture :smile:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> I think so, yes. She should probably just keep the horse.
> 
> Anyway, there are ones closer, and someone we know down in Florida has a lead on a prospect. We might have that road trip yet, but other direction


It'd be a warmer trip!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't been around mares since I quit working for trainers. I'd say about 80% or more of client horses were mares, the rest were stallions and a few geldings and got along with mares fine.
We owned geldings for the most part of the last 10 years because most ranches where we worked only allowed geldings. What few mares in the cavvy were gelding acting. 
Then in the last couple years I've bought a couple mares and I forgot how they could be and I have a tendency to **** mine off..lol. I do love them but I tend to offend them quite easily, so I'm slowly adjusting again.
I found for myself and why most ranches run either run a straight cavvy of geldings or mares is mixing mares and geldings causes problems. Some of the geldings get lovesick or go to fighting each other and once you take mares out of the equation things settle. Of course this is generalizing but you get the idea. 

When it comes to mules, I love them at least a good one.
I was fortunate as a teen I worked for a man starting mustangs. He was also a packer who had trained and used mules his whole life and did some pretty amazing things. I was lucky enough to be around mules and learn a little about them which a few years later led to me riding race mules. 
I had the pleasure of owning a few myself and regret selling one. A big black mule that was raced and someone put some training into him afterwards. He was ran loose through a sale, I bought him for a couple hundred bucks. Later sold him for several grand. He drug his butt like a wormy dog, spun a hole in the ground, incredible speed, jump. So cool and very sweet and well mannered. I wouldn't pass up on a nice mule. 
They are so much fun, dependable and have big personalities once they trust you. Gotta's description is accurate of mules 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

@AnitaAnne Lol Yeah Thunder isn't all that wide … he's actually narrower than Dreams … but he's DEFINITELY not low to the ground. 16.2 by the last measurement and still growing. I had to climb on my tailgate to get on him because none of the mounting blocks at the arena were tall enough lol.

Mirage wasn't terrible with other horses loose. She'd assert her dominance and as soon as the other horse accepted her position as Queen of All She Surveys there were no more issues and I'd frequently catch her out mutual grooming with even the low horse on the totem pole. Once the pecking order was established everything was hunky-dory. But try to walk past her on the trail, or ride too close, and it was ON. On multiple occasions I caught her giving the stink eye Mare Stare to other mares who just happened to look in her direction when I was on her. 

-- Kai


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Update time...

1) Standie mare. First of all, it is all my fault this experience did not go well. Remember how I asked her to keep the horse in the pasture and muddy? Well...I had no understanding of what an error of judgement this was! 

The horse was so muddy, we literally worked on her for a solid 30 minutes and still large clumps of mud (size of a cat's tail!) on her. Finally gave up and saddled her up anyway, but she was apparently in heat and would not go away from the gelding tied up waiting to go on our trail ride. 

She didn't do anything crazy, just kept turning in circles, or stopping with her head bent. 

Owner was a teenager, very nice young lady was a pleasure to meet, and kept apologizing for mare's behavior :smile:

Overall, it was nice to see a horse in healthy weight, and very friendly. My saddle fit her, but I needed a smaller girth to ride with it. The girl listed several bits she tried on the mare, but none work so she uses hackamore. 

Plan is to return next week, when horse is not in heat, and this time use option #1 she will have horse in stall, cleaned up :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

2) Appy gelding 

This horse advertised as beginner, 12 yr old. 

We arrived 5 minutes before scheduled time to discover horse already saddled and blowing hard with young male on back with leg hung over horn. First thing I did was unsaddle the horse. I hate it when a horse is worked before I come to try them out. That is wrong on so many levels. 

I was immediately disappointed. Horse was smaller than advertised, which was not a problem except for the girth situation (like last horse) Horse was so skinny I could nearly get my fingers around his ribs, even with winter coat. 

Horse had rain rot, and definitely had turned 12 more than once. I aged him at 24 (at least) and questioned owner again about age. She stuck to the 12 yrs story. But I had just studied Chivas teeth before I left, and Chivas is turning 13 this year (registered) so I am very confident in what a 12 yr olds teeth should look like! 

I put on my saddle, had young man ride. Pretty bad. Horse was definitely barn sour and owner said "he knows its feeding time" REALLY? As she is the one that picked the time...and he looked and acted half starved...:evil:

So then I got on interrupting her instruction for rider to "get onto him for that" 

Horse was miserable and made no attempt to hide it. Grumpy old man describes his attitude best. 

Head flinging and wouldn't even walk in a straight line for 50 feet. 10 minutes of this garbage and I was done. She said horse just wasn't used to the way I rode and I wasn't riding him right...like the kid that didn't know what a canter or lope was did! 

Told her he was not right for me (thru my gritted/smiling teeth) instead of confronting her on why she was trying to pass off an old, on his last legs horse as a good, safe beginner mount at a very high price. 

Drove off mad as a hornet :evil::evil:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That is just so sad AnitaAnne. I ended up with "my" saddle mare looking for a horse to trail ride with my child. Got tired of walking. She was so poor when I drove out I didn't even ride. I was also told she had a history of bucking and throwing riders on the trail from those that rode with these people. I just handed the man the money thinking I would feed her up and put some time on her just to see then sell her on. She never left and is one of our best to put newbies on.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Horse shopping is a bummer! And I know you may have already done this but have you checked any rescues? I apologize because I am not sure exactly what state you live in. Sexton's always has nice horses on youtube - I know I know don't buy from fake kill pen places - they currently have a mare there that I would love to have for $700!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@AnitaAnne, I was thinking of your horse search because the Morgan FB pages have been very active this week with three genuinely nice looking, sound Morgans in the Lone Star Kill Pen (2 mares, 1 gelding). I am often leery of rescues for a sound, younger riding horse, but from the videos and descriptions available, these three seemed less risky than a lot of others that get posted. If you use FB, you might check out the Morgan Safenet Page or go to Lone Star's page directly. I think I remember you have had Morgans in the past but I could be wrong about that so not sure if that's a breed you'd have on your list.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

carshon said:


> Horse shopping is a bummer! And I know you may have already done this but have you checked any rescues? I apologize because I am not sure exactly what state you live in. Sexton's always has nice horses on youtube - I know I know don't buy from fake kill pen places - they currently have a mare there that I would love to have for $700!


Went to the site. That is so sad, hearing "deadline Friday" on all these horses :frown_color: 

This seems to be a real kill pen place. Buy at auction, list for sale for a week anything halfway broke, then ship off on truck. I could be wrong but that is what it sounds like. 

Two nice mares, a TB and a QH...but no way could get there in time to look at them much less save them :frown_color::frown_color::frown_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

egrogan said:


> @AnitaAnne, I was thinking of your horse search because the Morgan FB pages have been very active this week with three genuinely nice looking, sound Morgans in the Lone Star Kill Pen (2 mares, 1 gelding). I am often leery of rescues for a sound, younger riding horse, but from the videos and descriptions available, these three seemed less risky than a lot of others that get posted. If you use FB, you might check out the Morgan Safenet Page or go to Lone Star's page directly. I think I remember you have had Morgans in the past but I could be wrong about that so not sure if that's a breed you'd have on your list.


I don't have FB. Yes, I like Morgan horses. Very much, but these kill pens just make me so ill...I can't see any on there with the "peeking" FB allows me to do


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

What about getting a cheap mare and having her standing spayed with all reproductive tissue removed? You end up with a mare that acts just like a gelding and never goes into heat. I only have one mare right now and I won't have another unless they are spayed, but a spayed mare can be a really good horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> What about getting a cheap mare and having her standing spayed with all reproductive tissue removed? You end up with a mare that acts just like a gelding and never goes into heat. I only have one mare right now and I won't have another unless they are spayed, but a spayed mare can be a really good horse.


I wouldn't mind a spayed mare. Have no idea what that costs though. Or can put them on regumate(?) 


Most important issues are:


1) I can ride alone off property (safely, lol) 

2) Won't hurt my existing elderly arthritic mare


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@AnitaAnne well sorry the trip to see appy wasn't a good one. Wow that's very dishonest. Poor horse, people lie and sounds like ,she's trying to unload a used up old horse. 

Guess the standard bred is a better option.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

AnitaAnne said:


> I wouldn't mind a spayed mare. Have no idea what that costs though. Or can put them on regumate(?)
> 
> 
> Most important issues are:
> ...


You better do your research on spayed mares. Pretty sure they can display heat even being spayed. I read something on it on vet corner ,someone had asked about spaying a mare to keep horse from displaying heat.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

rambo99 said:


> @AnitaAnne well sorry the trip to see appy wasn't a good one. Wow that's very dishonest. Poor horse, people lie and sounds like ,she's trying to unload a used up old horse.
> 
> Guess the standard bred is a better option.


She was very dishonest. I was very clear with her beforehand too. This is what I see so much of, lies and dishonesty.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

rambo99 said:


> You better do your research on spayed mares. Pretty sure they can display heat even being spayed. I read something on it on vet corner ,someone had asked about spaying a mare to keep horse from displaying heat.



This happens with partial spays where the entire reproductive tract is not removed. It is like tying a horses tubes vs a full hysterectomy. You want the vet to remove the entire reproductive tract so they stop having an estrous cycle. They do it with the mare standing and it isn't that bad. It works really well if the vet is familiar with it.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> This happens with partial spays where the entire reproductive tract is not removed. It is like tying a horses tubes vs a full hysterectomy. You want the vet to remove the entire reproductive tract so they stop having an estrous cycle. They do it with the mare standing and it isn't that bad. It works really well if the vet is familiar with it.



Ok then that would for sure solve the showing heat thing. I think cost would be quite high, depending on where you are located.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't necessarily need a spayed mare, although I would certainly not turn one down. 

Depends on the horse, and what kind of problems they have. I plan to go back to look at that mare next week, because with all the mud I really couldn't look at her hooves or anything. Their place in lovely, but is low ground.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

When I looked into it for my current mare I was quoted a price of between $1.5k and $2.5k USD to have mine done. I only paid $1.2k for her in the first place so her total price even worst case would have been under $4k. She ended up not needing it as she is so old she doesn't go into heat anymore even when pastured with a gelding so I didn't end up having her done. I factor it into the price of any mare I look at so in the rare case I buy a mare I just assume I am going to have this done as soon as they get to my place.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> When I looked into it for my current mare I was quoted a price of between $1.5k and $2.5k USD to have mine done. I only paid $1.2k for her in the first place so her total price even worst case would have been under $4k. She ended up not needing it as she is so old she doesn't go into heat anymore even when pastured with a gelding so I didn't end up having her done. I factor it into the price of any mare I look at so in the rare case I buy a mare I just assume I am going to have this done as soon as they get to my place.


Not very common to spay mares; why do you assume you might have to with any mare that comes?


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

AnitaAnne said:


> Not very common to spay mares; why do you assume you might have to with any mare that comes?


Because I don't breed horses so any horse I have here is a working horse and you can't bring a mare that isn't spayed to a lot of the work type stuff I do with them because they will make all the geldings and studs fight and act stupid. That is why you should never bring a mare to a branding etc. A lot of places will ask you to leave if you show up to work with a mare.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> Because I don't breed horses so any horse I have here is a working horse and you can't bring a mare that isn't spayed to a lot of the work type stuff I do with them because they will make all the geldings and studs fight and act stupid. That is why you should never bring a mare to a branding etc. A lot of places will ask you to leave if you show up to work with a mare.


Interesting. I've known several mares that have such mild heats (my mare is one) that they hardly show it. Would think a mare would be ok 25 days out of the month, but I am no expert on mares!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

It's the scent they put off that makes the other horses nuts. So they don't have to go into heat to cause problems. Just being around a stud or gelding can make them put off the estrogen smell that makes the male horses lose their minds. If they are actively in heat it is worse but all it takes is for them to start producing those hormones at a branding to make things go south in a hurry. A spayed mare won't produce those hormones and they don't cause the same issues. Some places still won't let you bring them to work but other places will so long as they have the entire reproductive tract removed so they don't put off that scent/hormone.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Knowing the above if you have a gelding or stud is also useful because if you go some place with a male horse and there is a mare and your horse starts getting stupid about it, you can smear a little Vicks Vapor rub around your horse's nostril and they won't be able to smell the female horse and you can generally get them back in hand much easier than trying to fight with them to get them to pay attention to the job at hand rather than the new lady in the pens.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> Knowing the above if you have a gelding or stud is also useful because if you go some place with a male horse and there is a mare and your horse starts getting stupid about it, you can smear a little Vicks Vapor rub around your horse's nostril and they won't be able to smell the female horse and you can generally get them back in hand much easier than trying to fight with them to get them to pay attention to the job at hand rather than the new lady in the pens.


LOL we used Vicks vapor rub on stallions all the time when showing! Have used it on some rank geldings too...didn't know that was done out west...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

btw I have never noticed a lot of issues with mares & geldings like you describe. Maybe because general riding mares are not frequently bred. Lots of trail riders riding maiden mares. 

I'm pretty sure my gelding doesn't care about mares being in heat either, he does like mares and dislikes geldings, but not anything violent just making sure the other geldings know he is in charge. 


I've never seen him act different about around mares in heat. He'll act up if the others are acting fearful though, so I know he is affected by other horses more than I'd like!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

AnitaAnne said:


> btw I have never noticed a lot of issues with mares & geldings like you describe. Maybe because general riding mares are not frequently bred. Lots of trail riders riding maiden mares.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my gelding doesn't care about mares being in heat either, he does like mares and dislikes geldings, but not anything violent just making sure the other geldings know he is in charge.
> 
> ...


My two geldings could care less about a mare in heat. They get annoyed ,cinder will chase an beat the snot out of a hussy mare. 

That's only if mare won't leave him alone keeps putting her butt in his face. Squirting at him and backing up to him. He has no interest in mounting or acting studdy because of an in heat mare. That's if turned out with a mare.

When riding in a group with mares our boys show no change in attitude,even if there are mares in heat. They ride the same as they would with no mares around.

I wouldn't spend the $$$ on spaying , either put up with the heat cycles or get a gelding. Don't think many vets, do a total removal of female organs from mares.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

The Vicks Vapor Rub trick is used often on pack horses and mules when packing out an elk or deer. I've participated in a lot of cattle gatherings and workings and mares (especially mine) have never been an issue. Maybe people around here look at it differently. I get invited all the time to a big gathering here where we work 200 calves and separate them off the cows and I've never had a complaint about my mares. Maybe it's like studs, some have better manners than others.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Every place my husband and I were employed, no mares were allowed so we owned nothing but geldings for years.

Day working I still had geldings but I knew guys that day worked with mares with no issues and wasn't hired because of mares. 
Typically if we trailered out we loaded by seniority. Boss loads first, lead off guy, crew members by seniority. Except if someone had a mare then regardless of seniority, even if the cow boss rode a mare, the mare was always loaded on the back.

When day work help would get hired out for weeks at a time and stay out, day help horses were almost kept seperate from ranch cavvy horses. So even if a day worker had mares they were kept seperate anyhow.

It is always wasn't so lenient. Geldings were highly regarded and still are and will bring more money than the same capable filly/mare. I knew of ranches that bred their own horses, keep the geldings for ranch horses and sell or even give the fillies away to "town" people.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Every place my husband and I were employed, no mares were allowed so we owned nothing but geldings for years.
> 
> Day working I still had geldings but I knew guys that day worked with mares with no issues and wasn't hired because of mares.
> Typically if we trailered out we loaded by seniority. Boss loads first, lead off guy, crew members by seniority. Except if someone had a mare then regardless of seniority, even if the cow boss rode a mare, the mare was always loaded on the back.
> ...


That is so different than here! Most people like stallions or mares, and geldings are considered less valuable, cause can't be bred. I hear "I've got no use for a gelding" and "no point papering a gelding" 
a lot!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Every place my husband and I were employed, no mares were allowed so we owned nothing but geldings for years.
> 
> Day working I still had geldings but I knew guys that day worked with mares with no issues and wasn't hired because of mares.
> Typically if we trailer-ed out we loaded by seniority. Boss loads first, lead off guy, crew members by seniority. Except if someone had a mare then regardless of seniority, even if the cow boss rode a mare, the mare was always loaded on the back.
> ...


^This exactly!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess that is why those grade geldings you posted (on the other thread) will sell for so much.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> That is so different than here! Most people like stallions or mares, and geldings are considered less valuable, cause can't be bred. I hear "I've got no use for a gelding" and "no point papering a gelding"
> a lot!


I have heard that a lot and coming from working for trainers, most every horse in the barn was a mare, then stallions with a few geldings which were the non-pro campaigners. So I get that thinking too!

A couple years ago when I started shopping for a new show prospect I still had it stuck in my head I had to have a gelding. I finally realized I should invest in a filly and it opened up a bunch of prospects for me, especially locally where all though well bred they were cheaper than than the horse colts or geldings of the same caliber.

That same year I ended up with my other mare. Not looking so much for a show horse but another horse to use for work. I bought her for $2K. With the names on her papers, and her capabilities if she was a gelding she would of cost 2 to 3 times more.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had mixed mare/gelding herds and so have at least two of my neighbors. No problems. Maybe having one mare and two geldings, or one mare and one gelding is different (but I highly doubt it). But our whole neighborhood keeps mares/geldings together without problems. 

Sure, there are some mares that are witches. But the same goes for geldings. I think this whole "problem" is highly over-rated. I had a 8 year old gelding I would have LOVED to have kept. But he was just too much horse for me. His mother......and my current mare, no problem! Maybe I am just lucky, but I have known neighbors with nice mares too, so I don't think they are anomaly.

Remember geldings are geldings for a reason. If stallions were so much easier to ride and train than mares, no one would geld them!

Anyway, for whatever reason, I have had two really good mares.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

AnitaAnne said:


> That is so different than here! Most people like stallions or mares, and geldings are considered less valuable, cause can't be bred. I hear "I've got no use for a gelding" and "no point papering a gelding"
> a lot!



In my area, the only person I have ever heard that from was a breeder. Most people pay a premium for geldings.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> In my area, the only person I have ever heard that from was a breeder. Most people pay a premium for geldings.


Mainly gaited horses here, and they prefer to ride stallions. TWH stallions are generally very even tempered, but can be more fiery in the ring and show out more. Since gaited show horses spend their lives in stables, it is easy to keep lots of stallions. 

(locally men don't like to neuter dogs too much either)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

AnitaAnne said:


> Mainly gaited horses here, and they prefer to ride stallions. TWH stallions are generally very even tempered, but can be more fiery in the ring and show out more. Since gaited show horses spend their lives in stables, it is easy to keep lots of stallions.
> 
> (locally men don't like to neuter dogs too much either)



Totally different in my neck of the woods. I know only one stallion (owned by the Paint breeder I spoke of). Most of my peer group are trail and pleasure riders. I don't know any show people and I don't think it's a big thing here, they are more of a rodeo crowd if they are going to complete.


Gaited horses are popular as trail mounts and are more expensive (generally speaking) than a grade or QH. But nobody is trail riding gaited stallions. I think most gaited horses are shipped here from the mid-west or south where they are cheaper. Raising horses is expensive here. Most people don't have grass and have to feed hay 365 days a year (me too). So I think most of our horses come from elsewhere, especially the gaited horses. Maybe we get shipped all the rejects, lol!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. I told the Paint breeder that the purpose of geldings was to have fun with them!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Totally different in my neck of the woods. I know only one stallion (owned by the Paint breeder I spoke of). Most of my peer group are trail and pleasure riders. I don't know any show people and I don't think it's a big thing here, they are more of a rodeo crowd if they are going to complete.
> 
> 
> Gaited horses are popular as trail mounts and are more expensive (generally speaking) than a grade or QH. But nobody is trail riding gaited stallions. I think most gaited horses are shipped here from the mid-west or south where they are cheaper. Raising horses is expensive here. Most people don't have grass and have to feed hay 365 days a year (me too). So I think most of our horses come from elsewhere, especially the gaited horses. Maybe we get shipped all the rejects, lol!


Trail riders ride stallions too, it is kind of a manly thing around these parts. 

However, my farrier only keeps mares, spotted gaited mares specifically, as his riding horses. He sells lots of geldings...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Three strikes! 

The Standie mare that I was supposed to ride Thursday, has a deposit on her from someone that hasn't even seen her. 

So back to the ads :frown_color: 

1) Grey mare, age 11 & 15H - already sold
2) chestnut gelding 11? 12? not sure how tall - owner was supposed to text me back, but hasn't 

:frown_color:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

so sorry @AnitaAnne the search continues. Wish you were closer to me as horses are super cheap now and some well broke ones as well


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Found a horse!!!! 

Will pick up next week. A bit older than I wanted (16) but registered so no uncertainty about age. 

The perfect height 14.3H and not too fat, not too thin. Will fit in all my current tack, including blankets, sheets, bridles and saddle :smile:

Has been used at a resort for trail rides, so fairly fit too! Kind, gentle, very broke yet responsive. Good walk, forward trot, and decent canter (not super fast, not too slow) 

No Buck, No Bite, up to date on coggins, shots and shod on all 4. 

What is my unicorn? A bay paint mare! 

:loveshower:


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Great! Got any pictures?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ksbowman said:


> Great! Got any pictures?


Just one right now...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's awesome!!! She's cute!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> That's awesome!!! She's cute!!!


Thank you! Cute is a bonus, honestly I didn't notice how cute she was until I saw the picture here! 

Color is the last thing I look for, but somehow keep winding up with fancy colors! She is super sweet though, and will fit in with my current gentle herd. That is very important!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats and we expect to be spammed with pictures of the lovely lady once you get her home!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am so glad that you found a horse! and she is super cute! I love a Bay horse. Keep us updated as you plan to pick her up. How did you find her?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats and we expect to be spammed with pictures of the lovely lady once you get her home!


 She already warms my heart. I think will name her Lacy, or maybe Beauty...


What color looks good on a Bay horse? I have Red, Orange or Black tack.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

carshon said:


> I am so glad that you found a horse! and she is super cute! I love a Bay horse. Keep us updated as you plan to pick her up. How did you find her?


I had called the owner about a different horse, a grey mare but she was already sold. So a few days ago asked if she any other horses for sale...and she did! :smile:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I love Lacy - I had a mare that looked almost exactly like this for a very short time. Her name was Poco. I got her from a friend that was having financial issues and the mare suffered and had lost a lot of weight. She looked so muck like your Lacey it is uncanny!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

carshon said:


> I love Lacy - I had a mare that looked almost exactly like this for a very short time. Her name was Poco. I got her from a friend that was having financial issues and the mare suffered and had lost a lot of weight. She looked so muck like your Lacey it is uncanny!


How cool is that? I am amazed how nice a horse I was able to get in my very low budget! A unicorn indeed inkunicorn:


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@AnitaAnne that's awesome you found a beautiful mare. Love the name lacy,very fancy coloring too.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay! So excited for you, and what a cute mare. Can't wait for all the pictures to come.

I was surprised how much I like my bay mare in red tack. I generally prefer Carolina blue for a bay, but Isabel looks good (to me :wink in a lot of colors. Here she is in orange and red so you can see how they look!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

She's super cute!

I'm partial to bays in green obviously, blue is also really cute, but with you existing stuff I would say red!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

She's really adorable! I am so happy for you. I really look forward to lots of photos. When is she coming home?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@egrogan thanks for the pictures!!! I haven't had a bay for a long time, so didn't know what to do...

The Red and Orange BOTH look great on your horse!! I can use orange or red on Chivas too, so may change back and forth. Will keep the Black for serious stuff :rofl: 
@knightrider I have to wait for a week to pick her up. Current owner and I have schedule conflicts until next Thursday :sad:

I will try to be patient, but it is not easy for me...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Did I mention Lacy will direct or neck rein? Plus I had her turning just off my leg aids in 5 minutes...I am going to have so much fun with this horse 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so happy for you! Lacy is really nice looking. Can't wait to meet her face to face. I know you will have lots of fun with her. Congratulations!!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a good looking paint. Glad to hear you found a new ride.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! :blueunicorn:


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I have always had a soft spot in my heart for paints! Best horse I've ever owned was a Tobiano Paint and super smart! Very good looking horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all for these kind words! I think she is really pretty, but her personality is so sweet that is just so wonderful. I like to have a bond with my horses, and she seems to be the type of horse that likes to have a person. She is similar to my Sassy, and likes a gentle touch. 

Her build is quite nice, and she moves softly and with a little lift in her trot. Not one of those western jog trots, but a nice forward moving trot. Canter is a bit downhill, but not too bad. 

I keep being afraid something is wrong...such a nice horse for a very good price. I have to pinch myself to make sure it is real...I can relax once she is safely home. 


But tell me true; is it too weird to leave out the "e" in Lacy?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Not weird at all! Original. 

Besides, she's your horse, you can spell her name any way you want to. Even Lasy!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Change said:


> Not weird at all! Original.
> 
> Besides, she's your horse, you can spell her name any way you want to. Even Lasy!


I have no idea why, but Lacey looks...I don't have the words...long and slow...like dawg 


Maybe Lacie?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I had never seen it spelled with an e until I had a friend named that.

My favorite on a bay is black. Makes them look sharp. White with black or metallic trim for shows or jewel tones.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> I had never seen it spelled with an e until I had a friend named that.
> 
> My favorite on a bay is black. Makes them look sharp. White with black or metallic trim for shows or jewel tones.


Black will look really nice on her, but no bling, lol. I don't have any plans to show her :smile: 

We are just going to trail ride and do some camping. If she is able to, we might do a short endurance ride or two. Yellowhammer is coming up in March...

Might be able to get @Change to meet us there again, like in 2018


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> We are just going to trail ride and do some camping. If she is able to, we might do a short endurance ride or two. Yellowhammer is coming up in March...


Yellowhammer is in May again. 15/16 I think.... More time to get Lacy ready :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Yellowhammer is in May again. 15/16 I think.... More time to get Lacy ready :wink:


You are correct! My mistake...must not assume rides are the same month every year :smile: 

Whichdance is in April, but looks like only one day...?

The endurance rides are rather expensive. I am thinking about trying to plan another HF Meet-Greet-Ride but probably not until October or so when everything cools down a bit (and maybe mud dried up :wink: )


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Did I mention that this horse shopping was relatively efficient and quick? I went out two days, and saw two horses each day. Only rode two horses out of the four, and purchased the 4th horse. 

Drive times were 200 miles round trip for first two horses, and 240 miles round trip for second two. I don't think that is too horrible, but honestly I was getting discouraged. I'm not sure if people mean to be dishonest, (in one case I was sure of it) or if they are just too inexperienced to know details of the horse's training. 

Or maybe I'm just too picky :rofl: I did have specific desires, and it did seem as I was hunting a unicorn at times!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to get my new mare today!!! Praying the rain holds off...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Yay!! :loveshower::loveshower:I had to get back to this thread & see if you were able to find a horse. Beautiful mare at that!  She is really cute, I love her unique markings. 

For colors that would look good, I think she'd look nice in red.

Good luck, I hope the rain holds off! So exciting! :mrgreen:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Only slight sprinkle on the way to Georgia today!! No storms at all and SUN came out as we pulled up to barn!!! 

Lacy is HOME. She hesitated slightly loading, but a few treats had her willing to walk up the ramp and onto the trailer. Once she found the big bag of hay waiting for her she settled in and went to work chowing down. 

Rode quietly, and a little nervous backing out but was fine. Met Sassy and Chivas, and wandered in and out of the two open stalls. No excitement whatsoever! Not a scream or a squeal to be heard out of any of them 

Lacy followed me willingly down in the pasture, then walked back up to the barn where she happily ate the hay she found in the stall. 

So pleased!! Will post some pictures later


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Lacy is home!! I can't wait to see pictures as you try out you rainbow collection to find her color. We are going to have to plan a ride somewhere this spring. I'm not waiting until fall to ride with you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay, congrats again!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Change said:


> Yay! Lacy is home!! I can't wait to see pictures as you try out you rainbow collection to find her color. We are going to have to plan a ride somewhere this spring. I'm not waiting until fall to ride with you.


This gave me a huge smile!! I can't wait to ride Lacy out and about, but especially looking forward to riding with you!!! We have so much fun!


----------



## Creeping_Charlie (Mar 25, 2020)

loosie said:


> I think that, rather than focussing on sex you need to focus on finding a horse who is confident & happy to go it alone. Or take a punt on a confident personality & put in the training to get them good going out with uou. I have no idea how mules might differ in that regard, have known many donks but absolutely no experience with mules. Would LOVE a mule. My eldest is theorising about getting our mare in foal to a mammoth jack & how we can tell my husband we don't know how she got pregnant - there must be feral donkeys in them thar hills...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. you just need one that is right and you will know when that is.


----------



## Blossom the Clydesdale (Apr 23, 2020)

Geldings and mares all depend on the individual horse. There are mares who don't have as severe mood swings as others do, and there are geldings who are fine being on their own. You have to look at the individual horse and consider their personality. If you are worried about the heat cycle becoming an issue though, I would definitely say a gelding. Mares can get very emotional during that time even if they aren't normally that way. Once again, not all mares get that way, even when it is that time, but the only way to know is for you visit them during that time or ask the owner, and the owner is going to have a different opinion than what you might. I remember one time visiting a great intermediate Kentucky Mountain Horse mare, and then a little while later visiting her again, and her personality completely changed because of the heat cycle. I will say though that they can act a little more unstable if there is a stallion around than if there isn't one as well, so they will be a little more manageable if they're with other mares or kept away from stallions. Definitely go for a gelding if you're worried about that or look for a very well trained mare who can work through her emotions, or a mare who doesn't get so emotional if you're willing to look hard. I don't know much about mules though, so I can't advise you too much on that.


----------

